# Pronunciación de "gay"



## jester.

Hola a todos.

Tengo una dudita 

¿Cómo se pronuncia en español la palabra "gay"? ¿Como en inglés o como [g-a-i] (utilizando los sonidos españoles)?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Como en inglés: "guei".


----------



## jester.

Gracias, Jorge.

Me pregunto si hay diferencias regionales... a ver qué dicen los demás forer@s.


----------



## princesa azteca

Pues mira en México decimos igual que en inglés, pero en España dicen como g-a-i.   
Yo creo que en general en América Latina lo pronunciamos con en inglés o ¿no?, ¿alguien que sea de A.L y lo pronuncie como en España?
Saludos


----------



## gepayo

El problema con pronunciarlo con los sonidos españoles es que 'gai' es la pronunciación de la palabra inglesa 'guy', que quiere decir muchacho u hombre.  Una vez cuando estaba en Mérida, Yucatán, México, un empleado del hotel me decía que había muchos 'gais' en Yucatán.  Le expliqué que debía de decir 'gueis', porque las dos palabras son muy diferentes en inglés.

Pero lo mismo pasa entre los americanos que estudian español.  Una vez una de mis estudiantes pronunció la frase 'Vamos al caso' con la pronunciación que usamos en inglés para la 'a'.  Lo que había dicho en realidad era--Vemos el queso.  Imagínense estar en una junta de negocios, y anunciarle al grupo--Muy bien, mis distinguidos colegas.  ¡VEMOS EL QUESO!


----------



## jester.

gepayo said:


> El problema con pronunciarlo con los sonidos españoles es que 'gai' es la pronunciación de la palabra inglesa 'guy', que quiere decir muchacho u hombre.  Una vez cuando estaba en Mérida, Yucatán, México, un empleado del hotel me decía que había muchos 'gais' en Yucatán.  Le expliqué que debía de decir 'gueis', porque las dos palabras son muy diferentes en inglés.



Pero lo que es problemático también es que muchas palabras importadas al castellano de lenguas extranjeras se castellanizan, así que tendría una cierta lógica decir [g-a-i], aunque suena como guy.



Mirad lo que he encontrado en el DPD:



> *gay*. Voz tomada del inglés _gay,_ que significa, como adjetivo, ‘homosexual’ o ‘de (los) homosexuales’ y, como sustantivo masculino, ‘hombre homosexual’: _«Cunanan ha sembrado el pánico en la comunidad gay norteamericana»_ (_Caras_ [Chile] 21.7.97); _«Lo difícil para mí no ha sido construir a un gay, lo difícil es interpretar al ser humano complejo que hay en David»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 7.4.97). *Aunque entre los hispanohablantes está extendida la pronunciación inglesa [géi], en español se recomienda adecuar la pronunciación a la grafía y decir [gái].* Su plural debe ser _gais _(→ plural, 1d), y no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _gays:_ _«Presidente de la Fundación Triángulo para la igualdad de gais y lesbianas»_ (_País _[Esp.] 20.9.97); _«Un 22% ya no visita cuartos oscuros de los locales gais»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.12.88). Se desaconseja su uso como adjetivo invariable, frecuente por influjo del inglés:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Cuando iba a las discotecas gay se mezclaba con el público en general»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 19.7.97).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## xOoeL

Lo siento por princesa azteca, pero en España también se dice como en inglés.

Sólo se pronuncia como se escribe si quieres ridicularizar el término (el hecho de que sea un término inglés):  "¿Así que tú eres un GAI de esos?"


----------



## gepayo

Jester, Uno de mis profesores de español nos dijo que cada español lleva en su bolsillo una tarjeta que dice--Soy español y hago lo que me da la regalada gana.  Por eso, me imagino que a la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes, les importa tres pepinos lo que recomienda ese diccionario.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

gepayo said:


> Por eso, me imagino que a la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes, les importa tres pepinos lo que recomienda ese diccionario.



 No pude evitar sonreír al leer eso.

La verdad es que yo hago todo al revés de lo que dice el diccionario en este caso. Escribiría:

_Conozco a varios gays que no van a discotecas gay.

_Y supongo que la mayoría de la gente de por acá lo haría así.


----------



## xOoeL

Por aquí también lo harían así.


----------



## jester.

gepayo said:


> Jester, Uno de mis profesores de español nos dijo que cada español lleva en su bolsillo una tarjeta que dice--Soy español y hago lo que me da la regalada gana.  Por eso, me imagino que a la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes, les importa tres pepinos lo que recomienda ese diccionario.



¡Qué bien expresado! Escribes muy idiomáticamente.

Pues, de hecho, a mí sólo me interesa que la gente me entienda (y que yo entienda a la gente). Así que intento de hacer lo que los libros recomiendan. Hasta ahora eso ha funcionado bien. 



xOoeL said:


> Lo siento por princesa azteca, pero en España también se dice como en inglés.
> 
> Sólo se pronuncia como se escribe si quieres ridicularizar el término (el hecho de que sea un término inglés):  "¿Así que tú eres un GAI de esos?"





xOoeL said:


> Por aquí también lo harían así.



Vale, entonces lo pronunciaré como en inglés.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## boyaco

yo solo lo he oido como en ingles.


----------



## mirx

Mi papá dice "gai".

y había una programa en México, donde salía una mujer (de esas con tubos en la cabeza y delantal), diciéndo que había sido un golpe muy duro aceptar que su hijo era "gai".


----------



## chics

Está claro que en inglés es gu-e-i para distinguirlo de _guy_ (un pobre tío del cual no conocemos nada de su sexualidad, a priori).

Por aquí siempre se ha pronunciado g-a-i, pero sí que últimamente hay quien tiende a pronunciarlo en inglés, aunque en castellano no hay motivo para hacerlo...

Por cierto, aporto que aquí también existe el apellido "Gay", relativamente corriente, que sí se pronuncia siempre g-a-i y no tiene nada que ver con el inglés.


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Lo siento por princesa azteca, pero en España también se dice como en inglés.



¿Y la famosa canción "Pluma, pluma gay"? En ella claramente dicen /gai/ y no /gei/.


----------



## xOoeL

Ja, ja. Eso es en tono humorístico, ¿no se nota?
Si sigues leyendo ese mismo mensaje verás que ya había mencionado un uso parecido a ese.

PD: No imaginé que la parodia ese hubiera tenido una repercusión tan internacional.  ¿Será como la caída de Edgar?


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Ja, ja. Eso es en tono humorístico, ¿no se nota?
> Si sigues leyendo ese mismo mensaje verás que ya había mencionado un uso parecido a ese.
> 
> PD: No imaginé que la parodia ese hubiera tenido una repercusión tan internacional.  ¿Será como la caída de Edgar?



Sí leí el resto de tu mensaje, pero igual no me quedaba claro. Además, como el DPD propone pronunciar /gai/ creí que era como /jerséi/ o /izebér/, es decir, pronunciaciones reales, usadas por personas reales.

Edgar no puede compararse con pluma gay, al menos en Chile.
"Pluma gay": 1570 páginas de Chile según Google
"Edgar se cae": 108

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marica_tú


----------



## xOoeL

Ya que no te quedó claro, repito lo que yo creo que pasa en España.

La mayoría de la gente dice: /gei/ (Editado. Originalmente: /guei/)
La gente para las que el término es nuevo dice: /gai/, porque lo lee como se escribe
La gente que quiere reirse de palabra también dice: /gai/

No sé por qué Los Morancos dicen /gai/, pues siempre me sonó raro.  Más aún cuando el sonido de la canción original era /ei/.  Por eso pienso que es para reforzar el tono humorístico.


----------



## ^NiNa^

En mi opinión como es una palabra que procede de otra lengua (aunque sea aceptada por la RAE) tenemos la libertad de pronunciarla como queramos. Además tampoco creo que exista ningua duda puesto que ni g-a-y ni g-e-y tienen otro significado.

Yo digo guey.


----------



## Jellby

Yo intento no decir la palabrita y digo "homosexual". Pero si tengo que decirla, digo gay, con a, que es como suena en español. Si fuera a decir guey, escribiría guey.


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> La mayoría de la gente dice: /guei/



De acuerdo a la notación del DPD lo que quieres decir es /gei/. http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/advertencias.htm#represonidos

Gracias por tus explicaciones.


----------



## xOoeL

Qñerty said:


> De acuerdo a la notación del DPD lo que quieres decir es /gei/. http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/advertencias.htm#represonidos
> 
> Gracias por tus explicaciones.



Sí, lo sé.  Chics empezó usando gu-e-i y quise mantener la consistencia de la hebra.  Nuestras transcripciones fonéticas no siguen ninguna regla, sino que son las que más cómodas nos resultan en cada momento.  En caso de usar alguna norma oficial, usaría la de la IPA (no la de la RAE), pero no se puede hacer fácilmente.  Por eso usamos "th" en vez del símbolo correspondiente al sonido de la "z" en España y todas las demás barbaridades.  Espero que sepas perdonar mi falta de profesionalidad.


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Sí, lo sé.  Chics empezó usando gu-e-i y quise mantener la consistencia de la hebra.



Pero cuando usamos // deberíamos usar la notación de la RAE o la de la IPA. A mí /izebér/ me queda clarísimo. más que i-th-e-b-é-r. En todo caso tienes razón que la consistencia es algo desable.


----------



## gepayo

En el español medieval se hablaba de la 'gaya ciencia' para referirse al arte del trobador.  El significado original de 'gay' en inglés es 'alegre', y viene de la misma fuente que la palabra española 'gaya'.  Por lo tanto, en español hay motivos históricos para pronunciar la palabra 'gai'.


----------



## xOoeL

Qñerty said:


> Pero cuando usamos // deberíamos usar la notación de la RAE o la de la IPA. A mí /izebér/ me queda clarísimo. más que i-th-e-b-é-r. En todo caso tienes razón que la consistencia es algo desable.


Tienes TODA la razón en que no debería usar las barras inclinadas si no estoy usando una notación oficial. Ya lo pensé conforme lo escribía, pero no le di mucha importancia. Voy a corregirlo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo lo he escuchádo y leído acá en Venezuela como Gay y se pronuncia _"guei_".


----------



## Kalimeros

Pues en mi zona escucho cantar "pluma, pluma gay (guei)".
Sólo he escuchado decir "gai" a personas mayores que tienen resistencia a las fonéticas de otros idiomas, o no escuchan habitualmente la palabra, la han visto escrita y la leen con fonética hispana.


Los analfabetos no tienen ese problema. Escuchan la palabra y la repiten tal cual (por lo general, que también hay analfabetos del oído).

Respecto a esta cuestión, si la forma hablada de la lengua antecede a la forma escrita (aprendemos a hablar antes que a escribir, se puede hablar siendo analfabeto), lo que deberíamos hacer con un extranjerismo que se afinca es tomar su sonido y adaptar la grafía. En este caso, la palabra se pronunciaría y se escribiría guei, o guey.

Pero como hago lo que la mayoría, uso el respaldo de la RAE cuando me conviene, y no me gusta como se ven "guey" o "gai", seguiré escribiendo gay y pronunciando "guei".
Tarde o temprano tendremos que abandonar una de las mayores ventajas de nuestro idioma: una fonética más clara y concisa que la de los idiomas como el inglés. Y la RAE no podrá hacer nada para "limpiarla ni fijarla". Tendrá que conformarse con darle todo el "esplendor" que pueda.


----------



## DickHavana

Aquí la gente por lo general lo pronuncia a la inglesa. Coincido con *Kalimeros* en que cuando oyes pronunciarla con la "a" suele ser el mismo tipo de gente, y tiendes a corregirles (como cuando dicen "Jamesdean" como suena )


----------



## sibarita

Resuminedo... en México decimos: G-E-I


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Yo en España siempre he escuchado que se pronuncia como en inglés, pero ahora mismo están echando en la tele la serie "Queer as folk" y ahi han empezado a pronunciarlo g-a-i ... la verdad que lo he hablado con varios amigos y a todos nos da bastante risa y seguimos utlizando la pronunciación inglesa.


----------



## mirx

sibarita said:


> Resuminedo... en México decimos: G-E-I


 

Hola Sibarita, creo que quisiste decir guei, nunca he escuhado a nadie que diga GEI, O JEI.


----------



## chics

xOoeL said:


> Sí, lo sé. Chics empezó usando gu-e-i y quise mantener la consistencia de la hebra. Nuestras transcripciones fonéticas no siguen ninguna regla, sino que son las que más cómodas nos resultan en cada momento. En caso de usar alguna norma oficial, usaría la de la IPA (no la de la RAE), pero no se puede hacer fácilmente. Por eso usamos "th" en vez del símbolo correspondiente al sonido de la "z" en España y todas las demás barbaridades. Espero que sepas perdonar mi falta de profesionalidad.


 
Hola. Yo también consideré más importante aquí utilizar un tipo de transcripción fonética similar al que se venía usando en este hilo hasta mi intervención.  

Además, un día quise usar los símbolos intenacionales en este foro y no pude, ni siquiera al hacer copia y pega, ya que me quedaba todo en cuadraditos.


----------



## sibarita

Cierto *mirx* !!
Es "guei" no "gei"... ja,ja,ja...
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Quizá

En español sólo hay una forma de pronunciar "a" y no se parece a la "e". En otro caso, lo que se está diciendo no se es español.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Dr. Quizá said:


> En español sólo hay una forma de pronunciar "a" y no se parece a la "e". En otro caso, lo que se está diciendo no se es español.


 
tienes razón, pero no deja de ser una palabra extranjera, yo no veo imprudente dejarla de pronunciar como tal, es como "bye" , no decimos "bie" decimos "bai", como se pronuncia en su lengua origen


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Bye" es una palabra extranjera que no está incorporada, mientras que "gay" sí lo está.


----------



## Ube

Hola.
Yo digo gai y esa es la pronunciación más corriente en mi patria chica Cantabria, pero si alguien dice guei se entiende, no pasa nada.


----------



## DickHavana

Aquí pasa lo mismo: La gente dice "guei", pero si dices "gai" te entienden. ¿A que es guay?  

Ojo, no quisiera que nadie viera ningún tipo de coña en todo esto. Es que me está dando la sensación de que visto que cada uno lo dice como quiere, en este tema y con esta palabra en concreto me da la sensación de que cada uno lo va a seguir diciendo como le dé la gana en base a sus motivos y razones, diga lo que diga la RAE, la Oxford University y quien haga falta.

Saludos


----------



## sara_gdleon

acá se dice guey, y sólo decimos gai cuando queremos burlarnos de la pronunciación de otras personas, o de nosotros mismos como si no supieramos inglés

creo que influye demasiado que seamos vecinos de EUA, estamos muy americanizados y más viviendo cerca de la frontera


----------



## Cury

En España mayoritariamente se dice _gei_ como en ingles, lo que pasa que luego hay personas que bien por que lo desconocen, para hacer la gracia o incluso burla dicen _gai. _Que el segundo fue el caso del "Pluma, pluma gay"

Según mi punto de vista lo correcto es como se dice en ingles _gei _ya que por esa regla de tres, sobre la palabra "bacon" tendríamos que decir _bacon_ como se le y no _beicon. _Y en España todo el mundo dice _beicon._ Aunque creo que a la palabra "bacon" le paso algo parecido que a la palabra "gay" ahora. 

Lo que a mi me gustaría saber es por que en "Queer as folk" dicen _gai_, yo creo que es el único sitio en una TV española en el que lo se pronuncia así.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que en España se dice tanto gay como "guey" de manera habitual y me da la sensación de que pronunciado gay está ganando terreno últimamente, comparado con hace unos años, no sé porqué. Será por influencia de los chicos de QAF?  (Es broma). 

Ahora mismo estaba oyendo la banda sonora de la serie, qué casualidad! Saludos, 

_*What have you done today to make you feel proud... (thumpa thumpa)*_


----------



## L4ut4r0

chics said:


> Por cierto, aporto que aquí también existe el apellido "Gay", relativamente corriente, que sí se pronuncia siempre g-a-i y no tiene nada que ver con el inglés.



Aquí en Santiago hay una calle Gay (pronunciada gai) en honor al naturalista francés Claudio Gay. Hace poco mi hija me dijo riéndose "papá, existe una calle que se llama _guei"._


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:
 He aquí un extracto de lo que recomienda el DPD:

Aunque entre los hispanohablantes está extendida la pronunciación inglesa [géi], en español se recomienda *adecuar la pronunciación a la grafía y decir [gái].* Su plural debe ser _gais _

_Rocstar_


----------



## lenier86

Hola he leido el tema y me parece algo interesante vivo en Cuba y aqui tambien decimos guei


----------



## Nico2

Buenos días,

Abro esta discusión de nuevo porque ya lleva años que nadie respondió y las actitudes han podido cambiar, ya que se trata de una palabra de actualidad. Me gustaría saber:

- la pronunciación [gai] parecía entonces muy minoritaria por "homosexual", pero ¿se escucha todavía en español de vez en cuando?
- si el caso es así, ¿dónde? ¿con locutores mas viej@s?
- si una persona dijese [gai] y no [gei] por “homosexual”, ¿conduciría a una confusión?
- o bien ¿[gai] se considera una alternativa aceptable a [gei]?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## S.V.

Siempre /gei/. Escrito en cursiva, _gay, gays_, porque es préstamo.


Creo que en España sí dicen /gai/... y en ningún otro lado.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

S.V. said:


> Siempre /gei/. Escrito en cursiva, _gay, gays_, porque es préstamo.
> 
> 
> Creo que en España sí dicen /gai/... y en ningún otro lado.


Hola.

Me da la impresión —y es muy subjetiva, desde luego— de que quienes así lo dicen, o son bastante incultos, o son retrógrados que lo dicen así solo por molestar y mostrar su desprecio (aunque quienes resultan despreciables terminan siendo ellos...)

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Y sí es curioso el uso invariable que mencionaban hace... 11 años... 

¿También se oye _discotecas gay_ en España, Miguel?


----------



## chlapec

Desde Galicia. Aquí ya no se oye decir /gai/ desde hace mucho tiempo. Me atrevo a decir que la grandísima mayoría de la gente pronuncia /gei/.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

S.V. said:


> Y sí es curioso el uso invariable que mencionaban hace... 11 años...
> 
> ¿También se oye _discotecas gay_ en España, Miguel?


Pues no te sabría decir... hace mucho que no salgo de noche . No me suena que se diga así ahora, en todo caso, "discotecas o bares _de ambiente_"; pero, ya digo, no me hagan mucho caso.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Pues yo recomendaría todo lo contrario de lo que recomienda la RAE: que se adapte la grafía a la pronunciación mayoritaria y etimológica y se escriba _guey_, como en el caso de fútbol, béisbol, cóctel, bistec, nailon, cruasán, etc.


----------



## S.V.

Todos los resultados en la red parecen ser para nuestro muy mexicano _güey_. 

Aunque es cierto que_ gays _como adjetivo no tendría sentido, que los adjetivos en inglés no agregan _-s_. Terminará ganando_ discotecas gay_, frente a_ discotecas gueis_.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, solo he oído “gay” como adjetivo invariable cuando no califica a personas: “bares gay”, pero “amigos gays”. La grafía se mantiene como en inglés; solo en la prensa he visto la adaptación que recomienda el DPD.


----------



## chamyto

chlapec said:


> Desde Galicia. Aquí ya no se oye decir /gai/ desde hace mucho tiempo. Me atrevo a decir que la grandísima mayoría de la gente pronuncia /gei/.



Aquí también se oye "guéi" . Saludos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

El error que cometió la RAE al recomendar "gái", fue no darse cuenta que a diferencia de la palabra *"homosexual" -y otras-, la palabra escrita _gay _y la pronunciación "guei" sí fueron, desde el principio de su uso, *elegidas *por las personas de la comunidad homosexual (sentimiento de comunidad) *para autonombrarse*. Y siendo así, el nombre que algunos han decidido tener, no puede ser de otra forma ni pronunciarse de otra forma diferente a como dichos autonombrados digan.

*Neutro o peyorativo, pero siempre impuesto.


----------



## Nico2

Muchas gracias a tod@s! Es exactamente lo que quería saber!


----------



## Aviador

Nico2 said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a tod*o*s! ¡Es exactamente lo que quería saber!


De nada.


----------

